# 103.0213 craftsman bench saw



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

The best I have found is that this is an 8" bench saw from the mid forties. I have a full size craftsman 100 series but the smaller size if the top on this bench saw and being able to use an even thinner kerf blade piqued my interest. It is also missing the fence but I am either going to figure out how to make a wooden one with a cam lock for the round front rail or cut down a micro adjust fence and rail that I have extra from a previous deal.

I got this for free today, rust included. It was just taking up room in a guys yard but I know I can get the rust off and clean it up. It did not have a motor but I have an extra 1.5hp motor in the shop. I could probably figure out how it all works and which parts I am missing but I would like to have a manual. 

I have searched the same places I used to get the manual for my 10" ts but no luck. I know there are other websites that have this info but I can't remember what they are. Please help me find the user/owners manual for this.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Even if you find a manual*

What good would it do? There are no parts availble for a 70 yr old saw. The general operating instructions would apply from any table saw manual. I have some old 7" and 8" table saw parts including a fence you might be able to use, one is a Dunlop. I'll check. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. I don't want the manual to be able to order parts but rather to know what's supposed to be there. If it's missing a particular nut or rod that I need I can replace it with my own creativity, like I may need to do with the fence. Also if there is a hard to see bolt that is used for adjustment the manual may show it... Like the 2 screws on the micro adjust fence that are only visible if you take it aff the saw and flip the fence over. I never would have thought to take the fence off of the table in order to line it up with the miter slots. I just prefer to have all the info I can.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I didn't find the manual here, old saw manuals, which is unusual they have many. But there are some pictures of the same model if nothing else. (gotta' scroll down some) Old saw pictures
There is a drop down menu "filter results by machine type" so you can sort out just table saws...I tried to link that shortened list and it did not work so you have to do it when you get there.


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help. The best I may be able to do is a PDF of the 103.0214 combined with pics and creative thinking. I am hoping to get lucky on parts by keeping my eyes peeled on eBay and craigslist....or the good folks on here that have helped out before.


----------



## Ksharp (Nov 17, 2011)

*craftsman saw*

Don't know if this is late help or not - - - 
I have a Craftsman 8" 103.0213 complete 
w/ manual, dadoes, groover, molding head.
Also, extra wood + metal blades and grinding
discs. I have no need of any of it.


----------



## ironmanj13 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Have a PDF of 103.0213 manual*

Kender, I have a PDF of the 103.0213 Craftsman table saw manual. I too have one of these saws that I inherited from my grandfather which I am trying to restore. I know this thread was started 5 years ago, but if you still need the manual I can share it with you. I am looking for drawings or pictures to the fence handle and lock shoe as mine is missing these internal parts. I have not had much luck finding the complete fence at a reasonable price and will fab them if I can find out what they look like.

Ksharp, I would be interested in parts or pictures of the missing parts I mentioned above if you can supply/still have.

Thanks!


----------



## eab777 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello:
I have a complete working craftsman 103.0213 minus the motor and blade guard. The table stand mitre and fence are all original. The saw has spent it's life indoors and is in excellent shape for it's age ( 70 years)
I am in Buffalo NY and would be willing to sell the saw for some reasonable price.
The alternative to this is to sell parts of it on ebay etc.


----------



## dbernier (Mar 8, 2016)

*saw still avail?*

hello, i would be interested in the miter gauge and side panels, if you still have them?


----------



## ironmanj13 (Dec 1, 2014)

eab777, hello and thanks for your reply on 2/4. I am interested in the complete fence if you do not mind to let me know pricing details and could place on eBay. This is really the only part I need as mine is missing the internals to lock it down. I am in Central KY, or I would try to meet up. I can provide contact details if you would like to discuss. Thanks for your time!


----------



## REK (Feb 27, 2017)

Kender said:


> The best I have found is that this is an 8" bench saw from the mid forties. I have a full size craftsman 100 series but the smaller size if the top on this bench saw and being able to use an even thinner kerf blade piqued my interest. It is also missing the fence but I am either going to figure out how to make a wooden one with a cam lock for the round front rail or cut down a micro adjust fence and rail that I have extra from a previous deal.
> 
> I got this for free today, rust included. It was just taking up room in a guys yard but I know I can get the rust off and clean it up. It did not have a motor but I have an extra 1.5hp motor in the shop. I could probably figure out how it all works and which parts I am missing but I would like to have a manual.
> 
> ...


Can you send me the pdf of the Sears 103.0213 to [email protected] 

Thank you very much,

Bob


----------



## REK (Feb 27, 2017)

Can you send me the pdf of the Sears 103.0213 to [email protected] 

Thank you very much,

Bob


----------



## ironmanj13 (Dec 1, 2014)

Bob,

Sent over the PDF yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Just remember, this isn't the only site to get help with your saw. It doesn't matter how old the saw is, there is parts out there. You just have to be patient and find them. OWWM.ORG has a lot of knowledgeable people who can help you if you to restore the saw. There are people who hoard machines that are willing to let go of some parts. Craigslist is another good site if you have patients. It suprises me when old tools pop up. Some is expensive and some is rather cheap. Good luck with what ever you do.

Jayson


----------



## Haris (Apr 4, 2017)

I was wondering if you would email me the PDF of the manual. I'm in the process of getting one of these table saws. My email is [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## ironmanj13 (Dec 1, 2014)

I pulled the PDF of the 103.0213 saw from the following web address for anyone wanting it. Thought this might be easier for anyone wanting it rather than emailing.

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4888

On a different note, I am still looking for any pictures or drawings of the internals of the locking mechanism of the fence (or those parts if anyone wants to sell reasonably). People want more for the fence than I have paid for the complete working saw with partial fence (which was $30 by the way). Hose clamps on the bar work just fine for keeping the fence in place, the internals (shoe and handle) would just make adjustments quicker, haha. Not enough hassle for me to pay $40 for a rusted fence on eBay.


----------



## Lulu18 (Jan 28, 2021)

Ksharp said:


> *craftsman saw*
> 
> Don't know if this is late help or not - - -
> I have a Craftsman 8" 103.0213 complete
> ...


Hi do u still have this if so are u giving it away or selling it


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably not after 10 years. This offer was back in 2011, so long gone.

 #6  •  Nov 17, 2011
*craftsman saw*
Don't know if this is late help or not - - -
I have a Craftsman 8" 103.0213 complete
w/ manual, dadoes, groover, molding head.
Also, extra wood + metal blades and grinding
discs. I have no need of any of it.


----------



## Afillio (Aug 10, 2021)

ironmanj13 said:


> *Have a PDF of 103.0213 manual*
> 
> Kender, I have a PDF of the 103.0213 Craftsman table saw manual. I too have one of these saws that I inherited from my grandfather which I am trying to restore. I know this thread was started 5 years ago, but if you still need the manual I can share it with you. I am looking for drawings or pictures to the fence handle and lock shoe as mine is missing these internal parts. I have not had much luck finding the complete fence at a reasonable price and will fab them if I can find out what they look like.
> 
> ...


Can you please email me a copy of the PDF to [email protected] just purchased one at the thrift store


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Afillio said:


> Can you please email me a copy of the PDF to [email protected] just purchased one at the thrift store


Welcome to the forum.

This thread is years old and the member that offered to email hasn't been here in years. If you go to this link: Sears | Craftsman - Publication Reprints - 103.0213 Craftsman 8" Tilt-Table Bench Saw (Form 164) | VintageMachinery.org

You can see the pdf and at least in my browser while viewing it you can download the pdf.


----------

